# sim-ship, post-gold localization



## gingerbread-mann

How to translate "sim-ship" and "post-gold"？


诸位，请问下面这段话中的“sim-ship” 和 “post-gold” 两个术语该如何翻译?

Source Text：The two main localization models - the outsourcing and the in-house model - will be discussed, as well as the trends in releasing the original and the localized versions of games simultaneously *(sim-ship)* or releasing the localized versions once the original game has been published *(post-gold localization)*.(这段话是有关游戏本地化的。)

我初步的想法是，采用直译不太妥当，于是采用意译的方法:
"sim-ship localization"-"同步本地化"
"post-gold localization"-"异步本地化"
这样翻译是否合适？


----------



## SimonTsai

source: Game Localisation: Translating for the Global Digital Entertainment Industry


> This chapter provides a detailed description of what game globalisation is, reflecting current globalisation practices within the framework of GILT (Globalisation, Internationalisation, Localisation, and Translation).


本章將詳細解說，甚麼是遊戲全球化？並在 GILT (亦即全球化、國際化、在地化，以及轉譯) 的框架下陳列當今全球化的實例。


> It also focuses on the localisation process and on the different parties involved.


在地化也是本章的重點。哪些人和在地化有關？


> The two main localisation models — the outsourcing and the in-house model — will be discussed,


兩種在地化的主要模式，亦即外包與否，本章都會探討。


> as well as the trends in releasing the original and the localised versions of games simultaneously (sim-ship) or releasing the localised versions once the original game has been published (post-gold localisation).


本章也會介紹*同步*上市和*後起*上市這兩種趨勢。所謂同步上市，指推出原版的同時，推出在地化的版本。所謂後起上市，指在地化的版本只在原版推出後推出。


----------



## gingerbread-mann

> 本章也會介紹*同步*上市和*後起*上市這兩種趨勢。


Simon，谢谢你提供的翻译。

我还想问一下，你是如何想到用“*後起”这个词的？*

请问“*後起” *这个词是取*“后来兴起”*的意思吗(ChineseWords.og) 

然后我查询“興起”得到的意思有*"因感動而奮起"和"興建"*, 似乎与这里的语境不太符合。



> 所謂後起上市，指在地化的版本只在原版推出後推出。


或者说这里的"後起"只是起命名的作用？ 因为随后给出了"後起上市"定义.

或者是繁体中文的常用词汇？ 似乎繁体中文和简体中文在用词上有很多不同的地方。
例如*localization*这个词，繁体中文用的是*"在地化"*,简体中文则是*"本地化"*。


----------



## SimonTsai

後起，字面解釋：較晚起步。字面之外，可能讓人想到後起之秀、青出於藍等。
興起，若興字讀星，則現代字面解釋：開始興盛。你查到的那意思應該只見於古文。

sim-ship，simultaneous shipment，原版和在地化的版本在同一條船上，故譯作同步。
post-gold localisation，gold 我以為原版。(EDIT: Probably wrong. See post #5.) 譯作後起隱含後起者為秀之意。目前想不到其他翻譯。


gingerbread-mann said:


> 例如 *localization* 这个词，繁体中文用的是 *"在地化"*，简体中文则是 *"本地化"*。


以下是土撥鼠的看法：

本，指自己：本人、本宫、本王。本地指說話者所在地。土撥鼠說本地，就是指臺灣；如果不是，就是臺灣某處，土撥鼠洞的所在。 (土撥鼠住基隆。) 在地意為在當地，不限於本地。當地一如當時、當季、當令。土撥鼠鼓勵大家購買在地食材，並不是鼓勵大家買臺灣的食材，而是鼓勵大家買各自所在地的食材。是故，臺灣一般將 localise 譯作在地化。臺灣一般不說本地化，但有本土化一詞。同理，本土化較在地化狹隘。印度 McDonald's 的漢堡沒牛肉，臺灣人一般不會說這是本土化的例子。


----------



## gingerbread-mann

> post-gold localisation，gold 我以為原版。譯作後起隱含後起者為秀之意。目前想不到其他翻譯。



我之前在Quora论坛上提问过post-gold 一词的含义，得到的答案是：gold在这里指money，于是post-gold指after profit(盈利后) ，指原版上市盈利后，再推出本地化版本。针对这种解释，你是否有更好的想法？

我认同你对"在地化"和"本地化"的解释。

顺便一提，你能否推荐一些讨论*繁体中文和简体中文用词习惯的著作？*

再次感谢Simon(还有土撥鼠)。


----------



## SimonTsai

gingerbread-mann said:


> 我之前在 Quora 论坛上提问过 post-gold 一词的含义，


我在 Quora 只找到這個：Ashley Johnson's answer to 'What's the "post-gold" in the localisation industry?' (16/08/2021)，但這則答案並未解釋為甚麼叫 post-gold。你方便給你看到的答案的網址嗎？


> 得到的答案是：gold 在这里指 money，于是 post-gold 指 after profit (盈利后)，指原版上市盈利后，再推出本地化版本。


聽起來比我之前說的合理。若將原版比作金子，言下之意在地化的版本較差也似。

抱歉誤導。謝謝指正。


> 你能否推荐一些讨论*繁体中文和简体中文用词习惯的著作？*


這我不清楚。我不是讀語言的。


----------



## gingerbread-mann

SimonTsai said:


> 我在 Quora 只找到這個：Ashley Johnson's answer to 'What's the "post-gold" in the localisation industry?' (16/08/2021)，但這則答案並未解釋為甚麼叫 post-gold。你方便給你看到的答案的網址嗎？


抱歉，我没有找到这个解释的来源网址。这个解释似乎是我根据etymology推测的字面意思？我也记不清了。因为"post-gold"一词的翻译已困扰我许久，我使用Google搜索也无法找到该词的其他出处，因此最近想到求助论坛。

原著中对"post-gold"做了进一步的描述：

In contrast, post-gold localization consists of localizing a game once the original
version has been completed, which means there is a lag of a few months –
sometimes even a year – between the original and the localized version.

By comparison, in a post-gold model the original game is published providing the translator with a finished product and a stable text.

似乎问题变成了：如何用精简的词语表达出"原版上市盈利后，再推出本地化版本"这样的含义？


----------



## hx1997

gold 是软件发行的最终阶段，应该可以理解为最终版、正式版。（见链接里的图）


----------



## gingerbread-mann

请问你有想到"post-gold"的翻译吗


hx1997 said:


> gold 是软件发行的最终阶段，应该可以理解为最终版、正式版。（见链接里的图）


----------



## hx1997

我觉得你的译法就挺好的。


----------



## SuperXW

gingerbread-mann said:


> 顺便一提，你能否推荐一些讨论*繁体中文和简体中文用词习惯的著作？*


我也顺便一提，准确来说，你想知道的大概是地区差异，而不是繁简体差异。
内地通常有一种误解，觉得“港台”或“港澳台”属同类文化，都是繁体地区，用词习惯也差不多。
其实，这两个地区的中文习惯完全不同，虽然都用繁体。
正如，新加坡也用华文，即中文，用词习惯和大陆也有不同，虽然都用简体。
总而言之，繁简差异主要是字形上的差异，涉及书法演变，不涉及用词习惯。不同地区才会有不同用词习惯。

如果只要快速地了解，墙内外应该都能搜到很多相关帖子。
不过网上帖子会相对凌乱、肤浅，往往仅仅从本地角度列举一些常见词汇差异，较少探讨到语言的演变。
深入的话，确实有学术著作，但我也没研究过。图书馆里我是见过的。会涉及历史和政治，各地观点肯定不同。
与本题无关，可以私聊。


----------



## gingerbread-mann

hx1997 said:


> 我觉得你的译法就挺好的。


感谢反馈！


SuperXW said:


> 深入的话，确实有学术著作，但我也没研究过。图书馆里我是见过的。会涉及历史和政治，各地观点肯定不同。
> 与本题无关，可以私聊。


感谢解答，有机会我会向你请教相关问题。

我还想请诸位帮我个忙，我想做个小小的统计。


----------



## gingerbread-mann

如果你觉得以下译文比较好，请留一个agree。
"sim-ship"- "同步上市"
"post-gold"- "发行后上市"


----------



## gingerbread-mann

或者，你觉得以下译文比较好，请留一个agree。
"sim-ship"- "同步上市"
"post-gold"- "异步上市"


----------



## gingerbread-mann

如果你有其他不一样的翻译，请留言。


----------

